# Post your METAL track for the day



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Lately I've been back to listening to Iced Earth again (Barlow years) and have had 'Horror Show' on repeat. I think it's fair to say that Schaffer is quite possibly the best rhythm guitarist ever to have existed within the realm of heavy metal music.

Anyway...

Maketh thy contributions of earth-shattering proportions, brethren (and ladies).


----------



## Napoleon Dynamite




----------



## BellaL




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## drawan




----------



## njodis




----------



## DGenerationX

davecan said:


> how about a lovely classic dance song? Lol


fckn exodus


----------



## fonz

Oh wait...


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Railroad Cancellation said:


> I think it's fair to say that Schaffer is quite possibly the best rhythm guitarist ever to have existed within the realm of heavy metal music.


It's getting rather stale coming from me, but I wholeheartedly agree. Anyway, Metal track for the day is this killer song.


----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Metalunatic said:


> It's getting rather stale coming from me, but I wholeheartedly agree. Anyway, Metal track for the day is this killer song.


Yess!! Man, that is so old-school sounding!


----------



## Mersault

Metal was never my kind of music, but i will repost something:


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

DaveCan said:


> How about a lovely classic dance song? LOL


I do enjoy myself some Exodus from time to time.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## UndreamingAwake

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Yess!! Man, that is so old-school sounding!


I know right? Stumbled on this band on youtube while looking for another band. Most of their stuff i've heard is equally good.



Mersault said:


>


Good song!


----------



## HollowPrince




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## UndreamingAwake

From Jon Schaffer's side project:


----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I pulled this album out of my cd rack for the first time in years yesterday & have been listening to these tracks.

I'm not a satanist, I just love the riffing & lead guitar work.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Heard this song last night on last.fm. Pretty kick a s s.


----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## Matthew987




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## visualkeirockstar




----------



## ForBrighterDays

If I could marry a song...


----------



## AussiePea

Pumping "The Faceless - Ten Billion Years"


----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Canadian Brotha said:


> I pulled this album out of my cd rack for the first time in years yesterday & have been listening to these tracks.
> 
> I'm not a satanist, I just love the riffing & lead guitar work.


Man, I listened to these guys and they sort of reminded me of my Hypocrisy days. Beyond that other similar technical death metal bands elude me at this stage. I do have to get myself some more death metal so I think I'll be starting out here. Cheers.

Stay true. \m/


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Getting into some Morbid Angel again today.


----------



## Glosoli




----------



## BeyondOsiris

Glosoli said:


>


:clap


----------



## SandWshooter




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Never gets old.


----------



## HurtsDonut




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ForBrighterDays




----------



## njodis




----------



## BeyondOsiris

Does anybody else love the smell of napalm in the morning?


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## T-Bone




----------



## ThatOneGuy9




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Enough said... ....

Also, that Death really kicks hard in some parts.. Smacked me in the chops like a ghost pepper lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Illusions said:


>


Damn fine choice, and sure as hell even better status!


----------



## ThatOneGuy9




----------



## CrossedOut

I listen to this song every morning, it saved my life many times.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Railroad Cancellation said:


> Damn fine choice, and sure as hell even better status!


Sometimes, when I'm alone, I like to scream 'Vahalla' along with a battle cry. It's therapeutic.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Under the Northern Star by Amon Amarth:





One of my personal favorites. I own all but two albums of their entire discography: Once Sent From The Golden Hall and The Avenger.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Under the Northern Star by Amon Amarth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my personal favorites. I own all but two albums of their entire discography: Once Sent From The Golden Hall and The Avenger.


I own all of their albums and some of them twice over in special editions  That track isn't bad but I preferred the first couple of songs from that album.


----------



## Northern Lights

My favourite band ever


----------



## HilarityEnsues




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## WineKitty




----------



## talisman

*
Cnoc An Tursa - The Lion of Scotland*
_The Giants of Auld (2013_)

Great song!


----------



## HilarityEnsues

[


----------



## njodis




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I don't think I've listened to Demanufacture by Fear Factory since 02/03. I'm completely falling in love with this album again


----------



## christacat




----------



## njodis

Not often would I call black metal beautiful, but I think this fits. Youtube sucks so it restricts embedded playback but just click it. Some guy made a fan lyric video that goes really well with the song, too.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Awesome tracks fellow brethren!

Has anyone heard Soilwork's new two-part album? I'm not sure if any of my words can do it justice. It's a bloody whirlwind of melodic metal chaos..


----------



## 161

epic australian metal


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

*Antidotes In Passing*


----------



## Royals

Fear Factory - Resurrection






Machine Head - Imperium


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Love this era for Fear Factory. Top track brotha.


----------



## Matthew987




----------



## DarrellLicht

A solid Ministry cover.


----------



## BeyondOsiris

njodis said:


> Not often would I call black metal beautiful, but I think this fits. Youtube sucks so it restricts embedded playback but just click it. Some guy made a fan lyric video that goes really well with the song, too.


I'd consider lots of BM to be "beautiful", just need to look for the Epic/Atmospheric or Folky BM bands. Stuff like this.


----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## njodis




----------



## drawan




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

History lesson in metal: Nanking.


----------



## Royals

Also good:


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

**** it, got two today.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

The personification in this song is astounding. We're not suggesting that these bolts of lightning are a result of Mjollnir at all..


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

*Carcass - Corporal Jigsore Quandary:*


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Love it when I discover a new band that is fcuking epic.






Dat chorus scream.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## Wirt

bump-y bump

i love this new slipknot song. i could see it on iowa


----------



## Marko3




----------



## AussiePea

Discovered this Meshuggah song last night, so good.


----------



## Wirt

AussiePea said:


> Discovered this Meshuggah song last night, so good.


huh. it kinda sounds like a demo version of this song (one of my favorite songs from them)


----------



## AussiePea

Yeah I believe it's from an ep of unreleased stuff due to that reason presumably. All good stuff.


----------



## Gus954

Loving the lyrics


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Matthew987




----------



## cocooned

Love the finger tapping about halfway through, great atmosphere.


----------



## cocooned

Matthew987 said:


>


oh hellllll yes, I'm in love with Som


----------



## Imbored21

Soo many good metal songs ruined by cookie monster vocals....


----------



## Cerberus

drawan said:


>


oh, hell yeah. I forgot about these guys.


----------



## WineKitty

I am old school...


----------



## CosmicLow

Children Of Bodom - Bed Of Razors.mp3


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## AngryMetalMadMan

I love this thread.


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Cerberus




----------



## Ellethwyn




----------



## Cerberus




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Cerberus

Scrub-Zero said:


>


Wow. This is really cool. I'll have to check out more from these guys.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Cerberus said:


> Wow. This is really cool. I'll have to check out more from these guys.


Great band so far. I got lucky discovering them on youtube.

Here's more info on them. Caladan Brood


----------



## Cerberus




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Wirt

I could listen to 2:09-2:2:57 a million times and not get tired of it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Shredder

**** it all and ****in no regrets


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Canadian Brotha said:


>


That was sweet. Lyrically on point.


----------



## TenYears

I really like this version. Is f-ing depressing, brings back a lot of memories, some good, some not so much.


----------



## Cerberus




----------



## JayDivision




----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Scrub-Zero

1:20 is the best part.


----------



## The Enemy Within

ELP singer goes Metal :


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Chippy D

I have two. I haven't listened to these bands/songs in a few years...forgot how good it is.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

22 minutes of ****ing awesome.


----------



## Chippy D




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Thedood

WillYouStopDave said:


>


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Umpalumpa

https://www.google.co.il/url?sa=t&s...twIwAA&usg=AFQjCNFUVhyB98w4YUg5E4IvvsLLiTcLVQ

Hardest **** ever


----------



## romeoindespair

Still my favorite 
:b


----------



## Thedood




----------



## the collector




----------



## Chippy D

*



**Bölzer - Coronal Mass Ejaculation





Tormentor - Elizabeth Bathory





DungeönHammer* - Bloodkult


----------



## Zalinsky

I meant to only post track 1, but the single track's audio was quiet and degraded.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Thedood




----------



## Chippy D

Katatonia - Brave


----------



## Chippy D

Ulver - Capitel III


----------



## Thedood




----------



## Losti

Haha . . . a Seal cover. I like the original too. This thread needs more upbeat, fun songs!


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Smanguaru

Thought this song was good for a snowy day like today


----------



## RelinquishedHell




----------



## Chippy D




----------



## Thedood




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Never gets old for me...


----------



## Dragonskull

These guys always make me feel awesome. Almost like I'm going into battle.
Vader- What Colour Is Your Blood?


----------



## Thedood




----------



## Losti




----------



## Dragonskull




----------



## UndreamingAwake

Sabaton - Ruina Imperii
For so sad a song it sounds strangely heroic.


----------



## slowlyimproving

.................


----------



## Thedood

^ Behemoth are awesome.


----------



## moonglum

Heavy n' groovy !


----------



## HarrySachz

Black metal at its finest. Perfection. The whole album is awesome.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Dragonskull

A little dark but good band altogether. Reminds me of my first two years in high school.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## UndreamingAwake

I haven't been able to stop listening to Sabaton for the past few days.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Chippy D




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## the collector




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## Chippy D




----------



## Haunty




----------



## the collector




----------



## BeyondOsiris




----------



## the collector




----------



## Scrub-Zero

That whole album is crazy good.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Heard this for the first time the other day, coworker showed me it, thought it was a cool track


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Losti




----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## twitchy666

*Morbid Angel*

Covenant & Abominations


----------



## twitchy666

Metalunatic said:


>


I'm keeping an eye on this!! This post has sacrificed my listening to it, so I'll get back to it


----------



## UndreamingAwake

twitchy666 said:


> I'm keeping an eye on this!! This post has sacrificed my listening to it, so I'll get back to it


Cheers. Definitely give it a listen. They're my favorite band for a reason.


----------



## the collector

*My hero* for sure...one of the greats *PERIOD,* no ifs ands or buts about it.


----------



## Thedood

the collector said:


> *My hero* for sure...one of the greats *PERIOD,* no ifs ands or buts about it.


Manson is awesome. Definitely someone i admire as well.

The new album is all right. I really like "Deep Six" though. Antichrist Superstar is by far my favorite album of theirs, so awesome.


----------



## the collector

some really good songs on the MM new album...twiggy didn't work with Manson on the new album so i expected it not to be as good..but, i think it's great.ACSS, and THEOL are probably my favorites...i like all his albums really.I think Brian Warner is a great lyricists..and really brings out the art of the music...


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Original:




Remaster:


----------



## WineKitty

Old school!!!!!!!!!!!!! \,,/


----------



## Pessoa

2 minutes 50 seconds. What the **** just happened?


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

It was rather difficult to choose, but my 2 Favorite tracks from Iron Maiden 'The Number of The Beast' album.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## MCHB




----------



## JustThisGuy




----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## HenDoggy

My two favorite tracks from 'Piece of Mind'.


----------



## haggybear




----------



## MCHB

AC/DC Cover! :boogie


----------



## UndreamingAwake

I have avoided Arch Enemy for quite some time after the departure of Angela Gossow as the vocalist, but I've just given this album a fair chance, and i'm hooked. Alissa apparently has SA, which I find kind of awesome. Well, not the fact she has it, but that she does this **** while having it.






Lyrics for this one are actually really relatable:


----------



## HenDoggy

My 2 favorites from 'Powerslave' album.






Super long but I enjoyed every minute. :boogie


----------



## the collector




----------



## HenDoggy

My two favorites from 'Somewhere in Time' album.


----------



## Chippy D

Metalunatic said:


> I have avoided Arch Enemy for quite some time after the departure of Angela Gossow as the vocalist, but I've just given this album a fair chance, and i'm hooked. Alissa apparently has SA, which I find kind of awesome. Well, not the fact she has it, but that she does this **** while having it.


I was just listening to Heartwork by Carcass. Then i decided to listen to early Arch Enemy;Black Earth through Wages of Sin this last month.
I couldn't get into anything past Anthems of Rebellion. 
I haven't kept up with the band since AoR. 
Those new songs(war eternal, you will know my name) are boring in my opinion. The new singers growls are kind of bland. Amott seems to be lacking creativity.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

HenDoggy said:


> ...


Someone *really* likes Maiden! :lol Can't say I blame you though. I still can't decide what my favorite album is by them; Brave New World, A Matter of Life and Death, or Dance of Death.



Chippy D said:


> I was just listening to Heartwork by Carcass. Then i decided to listen to early Arch Enemy;Black Earth through Wages of Sin this last month.
> I couldn't get into anything past Anthems of Rebellion.
> I haven't kept up with the band since AoR.
> Those new songs(war eternal, you will know my name) are boring in my opinion. The new singers growls are kind of bland. Amott seems to be lacking creativity.


My personal favorite album by AE is Doomsday Machine, but Anthems of Rebellion and Rise of the Tyrant are a tied close second to that. 
I can understand why someone wouldn't care for the "new" AE. It's often the case when a band gets a new vocalist, because the sound changes to a degree to fit the new singer.

I don't know if you ever listened to The Agonist, Alissa's old band she was in prior to Arch Enemy? It's also Melodeath, but it has quite a bit of clean vocals in there. When I'm comparing the two voices, Angela sounds more aggressive, whereas I find Alissa to be a bit more melodic, so it might be she just brought that bit of influence with her. And yeah, if that's not your thing, that's cool obviously.

Ah yeah, they had a male vocalist at one point. Tbh, I don't even know the guy's name. :lol


----------



## Chippy D




----------



## HenDoggy

Metalunatic said:


> Someone *really* likes Maiden! :lol Can't say I blame you though. I still can't decide what my favorite album is by them; Brave New World, A Matter of Life and Death, or Dance of Death.


Haha, I feel bad for spamming all these maiden tracks. But I'm going through their entire discography again, after having taken a break from Metal for awhile.  Just trying to keep track of all my favorites from each album. Still got a long ways to go. I've been eying this thread trying to find some new metal bands to listen to and branch out from what I normally enjoy, and you guys are delivering. :clap


----------



## UndreamingAwake

HenDoggy said:


> Haha, I feel bad for spamming all these maiden tracks. But I'm going through their entire discography again, after having taken a break from Metal for awhile.  Just trying to keep track of all my favorites from each album. Still got a long ways to go. I've been eying this thread trying to find some new metal bands to listen to and branch out from what I normally enjoy, and you guys are delivering. :clap


Haha, by all means, keep posting some more of that old school stuff. What made you take a break from Metal? I tried that once. Couldn't keep that up for more than a few weeks lol. It's in your blood or it isn't. Yeah see, I love these threads for the same reason. I want to find out about as many bands as possible, see if there's still some undiscovered gems out there.

Here's some gloriously slow Doom:


----------



## bottleofblues

Why do so many of the youtube links have grey windows?


----------



## UndreamingAwake

And one more, because I can:


----------



## MCHB




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Innominate

Metalunatic said:


> Haha, by all means, keep posting some more of that old school stuff. What made you take a break from Metal? I tried that once. Couldn't keep that up for more than a few weeks lol. It's in your blood or it isn't. Yeah see, I love these threads for the same reason. I want to find out about as many bands as possible, see if there's still some undiscovered gems out there.
> 
> Here's some gloriously slow Doom:


Vitus \m/

Doom for doom

Pallbearer





..and metal's answer to Murder by Death crossed with some In the Woods perhaps.


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Innominate said:


> Vitus \m/
> 
> Doom for doom
> 
> Pallbearer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..and metal's answer to Murder by Death crossed with some In the Woods perhaps.


Both awesome tracks. I never heard of Vulture Industries. Just listened to some more of their songs, like Grim Apparitions, and I can't even really classify their genre so far. Interesting vocals too. Thanks for these! \m/

Some Epic Doom. These guys deserve more fame imo:


----------



## The Islander

Great new song by Nightwish:






Can't wait to hear the rest of the album!


----------



## HenDoggy

Really enjoying the new Ensiferum album.


----------



## Chippy D

The Islander said:


> Great new song by Nightwish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear the rest of the album!


I love easy listening...
Where was the metal part?


----------



## Barakiel

John Zorn's forays into metal are really interesting, for those in the mood for more slow doom:


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

The Islander said:


> Great new song by Nightwish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear the rest of the album!


Ugh this was such a letdown  Might as well have been a pop song. I didn't mind Sagan though and am looking forward to the new album.

This is the best song of 2015 hands down though. Nightwish is going to have a tough time outdoing it for me, one of my favorites of all time actually:


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Condor




----------



## the collector




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Wirt




----------



## HarrySachz

Daniel Lioneye - I Saw Myself






Haven't heard a whole lot from this band, but from this song and the little else I have heard, this is a pretty solid metal band.


----------



## the collector




----------



## Jesse vi Britannia

Only recently discovered the band. Gave their debut album a listen and it's solid, could ease down on the breakdowns however.


----------



## the collector

how bout sum funk metal...enjoy.
cheers.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Chippy D

Jesse vi Britannia said:


> Only recently discovered the band. Gave their debut album a listen and it's solid, could ease down on the breakdowns however.


Mr. negative here.
That guitar riff is awful, uninspired garbage. At 2:50 corny as s**t.

Listen to these instead.
















You also can't go wrong with Cynic(Focus) and Atheist(Unquestionable Presence).


----------



## Jesse vi Britannia

Chippy D said:


> Mr. negative here.
> That guitar riff is awful, uninspired garbage. At 2:50 corny as s**t.
> 
> Listen to these instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also can't go wrong with Cynic(Focus) and Atheist(Unquestionable Presence).


Fair enough on the Depths of Hatred song really, I do think the song itself doesn't hold much water but hey, I'm a man of simple taste.

I've heard a bit of Suffocation already, been meaning to get into them more. Loved the Decrepit Birth song as well, impressed with the guitar work.


----------



## the collector

i fckin love metal...


----------



## Three Nines Fine

This is the only song I've played twice today.


----------



## fotschi

the collector said:


>


Earth is great! Earth 2 is pretty much unbeatable but their newer stuff is great too although not as heavy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## The Enemy Within

1976 Metal


----------



## Handsome Beast

Something I haven't heard in a long time!






And something out of the 70s:


----------



## Three Nines Fine

This song is from my most recent purchase, the first physical CD I've purchased in a few years.


----------



## the collector

fotschi said:


> Earth is great! Earth 2 is pretty much unbeatable but their newer stuff is great too although not as heavy.


When I _first_ listened to earth 2 i didn't like it...but now i love it! I've listened to some of the bands new stuff and i agree with you.I find myself more fond of the older, heavier music.Nirvana fans everywhere need to know that Dylan Carlson, the man behind earth, was good friends with Curt Cobain.


----------



## Innominate




----------



## Three Nines Fine

Innominate said:


>


I just found out about this band the other day.


----------



## HarrySachz

*Limbonic Art - Through Gleams of Death*





Symphonic black metal is the best metal and this is a great example.


----------



## the collector




----------



## the collector




----------



## UndreamingAwake

Straight from one of my first Metal albums ever:


----------



## AngryMetalMadMan

More a cover, but eh, it counts in my book lol


----------



## Estillum




----------



## the collector




----------



## the collector

I've been looking into alot of doom/drone/post/sludge metal type bands and i think this is really where my heart is...........its calm yet heavy.....i love it...this is the type of music that i feel defines me in musical terms.... i love this shiii

this has got to be the best song i've ever heard in my fckn life!!!!!


----------



## Wirt




----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation




----------



## Remnant of Dawn

So much better than Elan.


----------



## Three Nines Fine




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Legion0451 said:


>


****in' eh, love this track, Heresy too, & Domination!


----------



## Wirt

found a new band (new to me). heavy but chill


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Cmasch




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## MCHB

Canadian Brotha said:


>


:yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha

MBwelder said:


> :yes


I still have the first 3 Soulfly albums scratched to hell in my closet, lol.

Can't recall if you're in E-Town or Cow Town but Sepultura are live at the Starlite here in E-Town May 16th in the event you are interested, I just found out myself & plan to attend


----------



## Condor




----------



## MCHB

Canadian Brotha said:


> I still have the first 3 Soulfly albums scratched to hell in my closet, lol.
> 
> Can't recall if you're in E-Town or Cow Town but Sepultura are live at the Starlite here in E-Town May 16th in the event you are interested, I just found out myself & plan to attend


K-town (Kelowna) 

A few years ago in one shop I worked in we blasted Sepultura loud enough to shake the walls, lol. We all had the same taste in music, so it was great! :boogie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

MBwelder said:


> K-town (Kelowna)
> 
> A few years ago in one shop I worked in we blasted Sepultura loud enough to shake the walls, lol. We all had the same taste in music, so it was great! :boogie


Ah, for some reason I thought you were in Alberta. Sepultura are in Van on May 15th before they come here to play as well so you know. I love the band so much, they were amongst the first I heard alongside Pantera when I was initially getting into metal, never stopped listening to them since.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ApathyDivine

Elvenking- Elvenlegions


----------



## zookeeper

VipFuj said:


> found a new band (new to me). heavy but chill


Pallbearer, **** yes.

More from Profound Lore Records...






Edit: GODDAMIT! This post made me look up Pallbearer tour dates and they played in T.O. _tonight_. Son of an ***!


----------



## Wirt

zookeeper said:


> Pallbearer, **** yes.
> 
> More from Profound Lore Records...
> 
> Edit: GODDAMIT! This post made me look up Pallbearer tour dates and they played in T.O. _tonight_. Son of an ***!


lol. i found out about them from a concert, but i only saw half of their set because of traffic :/. who tf starts a concert at 6pm on a friday...But i bought their cd at the merch booth and love it

I like the guitar in your song but im not big on that genre of vocals

anyway. MORE METAL (love 1:26-1:51)


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## the collector




----------



## uziq




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## MCHB




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## Hylar




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## MCHB




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Islander




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## vienuma

\m/


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Just discovered this band. Already loving their sound.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## the collector

Childproof by Goblin Cock


----------



## KimThanh

Omnium Gatherum - New Dynamic


----------



## stuart




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## the collector

crazy crazy crazy good


----------



## Condor




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## leave me alone




----------



## the collector

i didn't realize BS was so fckin awesome!!I'm really getting into them now....


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Sdistant




----------



## stuart




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## the collector

one of the best songs of all time..omfg such epic awesomeness


----------



## the collector

mad sick


----------



## the collector

i keep discovering awesome music/bands on spotify..i love spotify...

this kills...in a good way  omg sooooo gooooood


----------



## zookeeper

Nadja - Memory Leak


----------



## HenDoggy

Damn, this song..


----------



## HenDoggy

The closing part of this song is beautiful..


----------



## the collector

HenDoggy said:


> The closing part of this song is beautiful..


sounds good...


----------



## zookeeper




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

This song is so damn beautiful.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## HenDoggy

^Awesome song, I have to check them out later.






I'm really enjoying this melodic doom genre.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical




----------



## zookeeper




----------



## HenDoggy

^Nice song, been meaning to check them out for sometime now..






I guess that's enough Doom for me today...


----------



## Scrub-Zero

HenDoggy said:


> ^Awesome song, I have to check them out later.


Nice band from Montreal. It's too bad they only have one album(great album anyway). And they're split up now.


----------



## HenDoggy

I liked how they changed it up for the last track to close off the album, very nice.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## the collector

Eraser - NIN


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## the collector

sends shivers through the spine...i've said it before and will say it a million times more if i can, I love metal!


----------



## vienuma




----------



## Three Nines Fine




----------



## stuart




----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity

well i suppose my first post on this thread should be my namesake.


----------



## FrayedEndsofSanity

lets try this again


----------



## Condor

FrayedEndsofSanity said:


> lets try this again


IIRC They never played it live in it's entirety until about a year ago. I guess they are just not big fans of the song.


----------



## Condor

Chris Poland has got to be one of the most underrated guitarist in within thrash metal, very distinct playing style and phrasing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## the collector




----------



## zookeeper




----------



## TenYears




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I hope to hear this live tomorrow night


----------



## the collector




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Gamer85




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## DarrellLicht

This one tends to be a earworm


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## the collector

i love metal






this rocks...the lyrics are great too..


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I was there this past Saturday, kicked ***!


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker

Some fun Pirate Metal! :boogie


----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Wirt




----------



## MetalheadFurry

hesitation marks said:


> Lately I've been back to listening to Iced Earth again (Barlow years) and have had 'Horror Show' on repeat. I think it's fair to say that Schaffer is quite possibly the best rhythm guitarist ever to have existed within the realm of heavy metal music.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> Maketh thy contributions of earth-shattering proportions, brethren (and ladies).


My metal track for today


----------



## MetalheadFurry

Halfsleeper said:


>


FREAKING LOVE ISSUES. Its my go to album when I am sad :3


----------



## Barakiel

Is this acceptable? Even though there's not a guitar it's still the most metal thing I've heard in a while!


----------



## the collector




----------



## Denislav Minev




----------



## the collector




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## the collector




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Esteban




----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Moonsorrow - Raunioilla (full version):


----------



## the collector

best band in the world haha..


----------



## Esteban




----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Don't make fun of me! Killswitch are ****ing awesome, I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## Innominate

what else


----------



## TenYears




----------



## ApathyDivine

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Wirt




----------



## the collector




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Wirt

in an old school, pissed off music kind of mood


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Innominate




----------



## Vuldoc

Innominate said:


>


This is an awesome band, glad you posted it.


----------



## Innominate

Vuldoc said:


> This is an awesome band, glad you posted it.


Cheers.


----------



## Wirt

mmm im excited. didnt know itd be this soon






and this in a weekish


----------



## the collector




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## dontwaitupforme

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

I can't wait for their new album; I've been waiting patiently for years.

The same goes for Vital Remains. They said they'd release something new years ago, and still nothing.


----------



## the collector




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation




----------



## the collector

god yes...never heard this song before until now...god yes!


----------



## SandWshooter




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## theCARS1979

*Cinderella isnt only a Fairy Tale*





_Cinderella isnt only a Fairy Tale_


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'm going to scour the **** out of this thread on my night off this Friday, but for now, I have something from Quorthon that would make Tolkien blush.


----------



## 32916

I played need for speed most wanted last week and now I've had this song stuck in my head for the past week.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Innominate

have patience


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Now this is what I came back here for.. I still have to say that the Damnation/ Deliverance albums were always my favorite releases from these guys. It had the perfect balance between light and darkness. The idea seemed to perfectly compliment Akerfeldt's voice transitions too.


----------



## Staticnz




----------



## Staticnz

Note: the solo in this song absolutely just BLOWS MY MIND.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Innominate

Rediscovering Bloodbath.


----------



## samiisprink




----------



## the collector

another Godflesh theme song for me...






i'll feel it for life.................................................


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Innominate

This'll probably be the last link on the page. Hopefully it won't be overlooked because unless something else blindsides me before the year's up, it's my album of the year. \m/


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Shawn81 said:


>


Oooo, I like this. nice post :grin2:.


----------



## Shawn81

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> Oooo, I like this. nice post :grin2:.


Glad someone did, it's probably been my pick for overall best album for something like 17 years


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Shawn81 said:


> Glad someone did, it's probably been my pick for overall best album for something like 17 years


nice! you know, I've never heard of this band til your post but I gotta check out more of their stuff. I can't turn down black metal .


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## The Crimson King




----------



## Shawn81

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> nice! you know, I've never heard of this band til your post but I gotta check out more of their stuff. I can't turn down black metal .


They were great. I miss them. That ended up being their last album. The next one ended up getting scrapped during creation because of lineup problems. :frown2:


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Shawn81 said:


> They were great. I miss them. That ended up being their last album. The next one ended up getting scrapped during creation because of lineup problems. :frown2:


that sucks. I hate discovering bands only to find out they're no longer active =/.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed




----------



## The Crimson King




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Vuldoc said:


>


I'll see you and raise you one:


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Watching

A remix based on Sail by AWOLNATION. hilariously it fits.


----------



## PhilipJ

This is some legit stuff from the late '80s.


----------



## isolatedforest




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## the collector




----------



## HenDoggy

PhilipJ said:


> This is some legit stuff from the late '80s.


some good ****, i listened to this album couple weeks ago


----------



## Shawn81

Looking through all my concert t-shirts from the 90's. Man, I have some cool ****. I want to be in high school again.


----------



## brokenhead

I'm getting into Deftones


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

brokenhead said:


> I'm getting into Deftones


I have been too actually


----------



## The Crimson King




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

Shawn81 said:


> Troldhaugen - Slaughterhouse Swing


wow I've heard stuff like electro-swing before, nothing like this though.


----------



## Shawn81

Barakiel said:


> wow I've heard stuff like electro-swing before, nothing like this though.


Definitely check them out. Something along the lines of Finntroll and old White Zombie going to a really twisted carnival or something, I don't know how to describe it, but the songwriting is top of the line. I almost wish they'd write a completely serious album just to see how good it would be.


----------



## Wirt

totally forgot about this song






wish it was on one of their albums


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Shawn81

The first song I remember from my first black metal album. So much nostalgia.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Shawn81

How2 crushing solo.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Shawn81

Almost forgot to post something today.


----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Is this metal? I don't know. Here's something that sounds similar to other things in this thread.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I wish I could have seen them live....


----------



## isolatedforest




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## stuart




----------



## drumcrush

Dream Theater-Dance of Eternity


----------



## drumcrush

drumcrush said:


> Dream Theater-Dance of Eternity


----------



## ViktorAdamson

RIP Ronnie James Dio


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## isolatedforest




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Shawn81

Why not.


----------



## drumcrush




----------



## LoneWolf14

Adema, Taproot, and dope always blaring in my headphones or car.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## drumcrush

Animals As Leaders - Ka$cade


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Canadian Brotha

I heard this for the first time last night & have had it on repeat since then...


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## isolatedforest




----------



## Wirt

i dont care if its a goofy song. 3:09-3:55 is crazy energetic to me


----------



## Shawn81

Yep.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Watching

Old school.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I might have posted that one already. If i did please enjoy it once again.






edit: too bad you can't put this whole thread in a playlist


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Shawn81

One of my all-time favorite projects. I'd say you have to listen to the whole demo for it to make any sense. This tape is my #1 "hidden gem" find. Amazing atmosphere and writing. Not sure why the uploader used the wrong album cover in the second one.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## isolatedforest




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I've always loved this one.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Ben12




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## Shawn81

Just testing, this thread is really messed up in my subscription list and I don't think I'm seeing new posts in it.


----------



## Shawn81

Can't even see my own posts, or any posts since 8/27 in this thread... Hmm.


----------



## stuart




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## WineKitty

Old school thrash.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## The Crimson King




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## estse

Because I love this band and the buildup that begins at 5:59


----------



## stuart




----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## HenDoggy

man, you guys have to check this album out if you haven't. it's so awesome.


----------



## HenDoggy

this album is a masterpiece.


----------



## RaspberrySpider

F*** it by Seether  lovee that song


----------



## Shawn81

All of it.


----------



## The Crimson King




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## LunaMae12590

Death & Control denied. 
I admired chuck schuldiner's amazing words and solo riffs. 
Also, amon amarth & wintersun.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Surly Wurly




----------



## slowmotionsuicide

I don't know why but recently I've been listening to a LOT of Tool. It's like, I'll try and listen to something else and then be like "Nah, I just wanna listen to Tool" haha


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## caveman8

Barakiel said:


>


All hail the King.


----------



## MCHB




----------



## Barakiel

Haha very punny. :sus


----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Barakiel

Halfsleeper said:


> What! Ghost released a new album? how come I'm always behind on things like these... Anyways awesome.


Actually I didn't know either, considering that was my first time listening to them :O


----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## the collector




----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## Tadashi




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Scrub-Zero

21 minutes of amazing.


----------



## Vuldoc




----------



## dune87




----------



## Shawn81

This was really catchy when it was new. I guess it's technically still catchy.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Always liked that song.


----------



## Shawn81




----------



## My Hearse

Astriaal - Revere the labyrinth.


----------



## Ben12




----------



## My Hearse

Ne Obliviscaris - Forget Not.


----------



## Loosh

Piety Carved From Flesh - Cruciamentum

One of my albums of the year.


----------



## My Hearse

Saille - Aklo.


----------



## Mattsy94




----------



## MCHB




----------



## The Enemy Within

Old school Heavy Metal...Dan Mccafferty>Axel Rose


----------



## tea111red




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Shawn81

I remember they never put this on any of their albums and I could never figure out why because it was my _favorite_ song of theirs. Hadn't heard it in 15 years and it's still amazing.


----------



## RestlessNative

I die. This is like my favourite music video ever.


----------



## dune87

@Shawn81 this is one of these days I *can* listen to metal :laugh: I really like these guys.


----------



## Shawn81

dune87 said:


> @Shawn81 this is one of these days I *can* listen to metal :laugh: I really like these guys.


Pretty cool. I was getting an old school folky vibe through the beginning, like Bathory or something. Now I'll be listening to that kind of stuff all day.


----------



## dune87

Shawn81 said:


>


That's really nice and autumn-y.
It could be in the same playlist as




(we should make a thread with playlists-moods sometime)


----------



## dune87




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Shawn81

I can't stop listening to the old-school-y straight up death metal I used to listen to back in the day. Not my favorite style most of the time but some bands did it so well...

To me, this song is positively "beautiful" and fills me with positive emotions.


----------



## dune87




----------



## stuart




----------



## minimized

It's Halloween and I heard red America explode last night.


----------



## Shawn81

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Ameenah

I don't know if Metalcore counts
*BRING ME THE HORIZON - Chelsea Smile* gets me pumped

 [MEDIA=youtube]dZNf3EdqNx8[/MEDIA] 

I've got a secret.
It's on the tip of my tongue, it's on the back of my lungs.
And I'm gonna keep it.
I know something you don't know.

It sits in silence, eats away at me.
It feeds like cancer. This guilt could fill a fųcking sea.
Pulling teeth, wolves at my door.
Now falling and failing is all I know.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## the collector




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

A brazilian folk metal band called Tuatha de Danann. It's freaking awesome!


----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Shawn81

The vocals could do with an overhaul but otherwise this is solid.


----------



## WineKitty




----------



## the collector




----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> @Shawn81 this is one of these days I *can* listen to metal :laugh: I really like these guys.


holy crap, and you like metal too?! O_O


----------



## swallowtale

I've never found a band that's made me feel like this band does.


----------



## swallowtale

swallowtale said:


> I've never found a band that's made me feel like this band does.


ok screwed up the formatting lets try that again


----------



## dune87

Surly Wurly said:


> holy crap, and you like metal too?! O_O


Hey sonny, don't be fooled by my blonde avatar and pink signature. I have some dark secrets from my past -before you came along- that you don't know about.


----------



## Surly Wurly

dune87 said:


> Hey sonny, don't be fooled by my blonde avatar and pink signature. I have some dark secrets from my past -before you came along- that you don't know about.


Wow <3 lets sacrifice small animals together


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## My Hearse

Vomitory - Blessed and Forsaken.


----------



## sabbath9

This one goes out to all us veterans of the psychic wars






\m/ Happy Metal Day \m/


----------



## six66




----------



## SergioSS

AMON AMARTH!


----------



## Amorphousanomaly




----------



## the collector




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## the collector




----------



## joolz

For the doom metal fans:


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

An old favorite.


----------



## WineKitty




----------



## WineKitty

thedevilsblood said:


> An old favorite.


\,,/ ST!!!!


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

WineKitty said:


> \,,/ ST!!!!







Haha


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## the collector




----------



## WineKitty




----------



## WineKitty




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## 3 AM




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## The Crimson King




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## BlackFlower




----------



## joolz




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## the collector




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## My Hearse

Shawn81 said:


>


Forget Not is my favorite song on that album.


----------



## Shawn81

Aphotic Apathy said:


> Forget Not is my favorite song on that album.


That one's pretty good, listening to it now.

Normally I don't really like prog, but these guys are one of those "they're just so good that it doesn't matter" kind of bands.


----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## joolz




----------



## stuart




----------



## Shawn81

Reminds me of prog-ish Black Sabbath.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

MCMXC said:


>


Nice.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## CristianNC

I'll just go for the classics. Probably my favourite metal song! Sublime live performance too.


----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Shawn81

I had every one of those Blackend compilations. Damn. I had completely forgotten about them. Hell I might still have a few in the bins full of CDs in the closet.


----------



## 3 AM




----------



## Shawn81

This might be *the * _perfect_ song. I can't even cope.


----------



## My Hearse




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## stuart




----------



## the collector




----------



## Surly Wurly




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1980*

Thin Lizzy (Band)
Snowy White (2nd guitar player)
**** Yeah (Me)


----------



## My Hearse




----------



## the collector




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## The Enemy Within

Monsters of Rock 1996, great memories :


----------



## dune87




----------



## dune87




----------



## the collector




----------



## Shinobi1001

Love me some Ultraspank


----------



## the collector

Drone Metal at it's best!

my fav sunn o))) song


----------



## stuart




----------



## CosmicLow

First of all : COBHC Foreeeeeeeeeeeeeverrrrrrrrrr!!

Track Of The Day : Needled 24/7

My Interpretation of song: You know that you are different and you accept it and you don't relate to anybody in this world. **** OFF EVERYBODY.


----------



## cnate




----------



## the collector




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## musicfreak11




----------



## LoneWolfling

hmmm...seems a predominantly male based reply of predominantly male based artists...so here goes...


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Surly Wurly

korn have some badass tracks ignore the haters


----------



## ByStorm

Love 2:20 to 2:50


----------



## ByStorm

Surly Wurly said:


> korn have some badass tracks ignore the haters


haven't heard this in like 10 years. good times


----------



## Surly Wurly

ByStorm said:


> haven't heard this in like 10 years. good times


i know they were huge and kinda turned crappy but yeah man, a lot of their earlier stuff is totally killer. their drummer was always awesome and the way the guitarists worked together was so legit <3


----------



## the collector




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Surly Wurly




----------



## the collector




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Persephone The Dread

That's two but I won't remember this thread again later.


----------



## stuart




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## dune87

the vocals are so entertaining, i love the falsettos


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Loosh




----------



## the collector




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Canadian Brotha

Surly Wurly said:


>


Salute!


----------



## stuart




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Loosh




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## the collector




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## LoneWolf14

Been diggin this song lately.


----------



## Loosh




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## the collector

death/doom metal

yes....i'm starting to get into death metal now....


----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## dune87




----------



## dune87




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Loosh




----------



## the collector




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Here's a track for all my SAS brothers and sisters ov METAL:






"So I walked outside into the street, from the hall I heard thunder and screams! I walked inside so I could hear, and the guy beside me gave me a beer!"

Hahaha whenever I listen to these guys, I just can't wipe the smile off my face.

And something even more kick-*** for extra measure:


----------



## Loosh




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Heard this amazing acoustic cover the other day, not metal but it's my thread so bite me:






And just for comparisons sake:






Ah "old" In Flames makes me feel so good.


----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Loosh




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## the collector




----------



## Loosh




----------



## stuart




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Loosh




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Shawn81

My alarm clock song in high school. It would give me a f***in heart attack these days.


----------



## My Hearse

Shawn81 said:


> My alarm clock song in high school. It would give me a f***in heart attack these days.


Lol..

Old mans child! I haven't listened to them In a while..

In Defiance of Existence is such a wonderful album from what I remember.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## stuart




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## CosmicLow




----------



## stuart




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

This band.. And Mikael's polite and gentlemanly bantering.

It's a damn shame I didn't get to see this track played live back in '09. Perhaps next time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## stuart




----------



## Loosh




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Varmelith

Nice thread. Good stuff to discover.

I often have this song stuck in my head :


----------



## Shawn81




----------



## ByStorm

Lots of black metal in this thread.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Nothing is better than a metal love song.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Loosh

New Deströyer 666. I love it.


----------



## stuart




----------



## the collector




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## stuart




----------



## Shawn81

One of two albums I've actually been anxiously awaiting for over a year.


----------



## Loosh




----------



## HellCell

Randomly stumbled upon it, but I do like my gothic metal. Extra points for the hot chick.


----------



## dune87




----------



## Swanhild

Blackgaze, pretty neat if you like both black metal and shoegaze:


----------



## dune87

Swanhild said:


> Blackgaze, pretty neat if you like both black metal and shoegaze:


i dont know if it reminds me of black metal but its LOVELY *thumbs up*


----------



## stuart




----------



## Shawn81

Because I just saw someone here with their username.


----------



## the collector




----------



## Loosh




----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

*Celtic Frost - Human/Into the Crypts of Rays...*






Put up those horns, mother****ers!

>

Post #777 baby!!!


----------



## Arcases




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Loosh




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## stuart




----------



## stuart




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Haunty




----------



## the collector




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I don't agree with their luciferian views, but still, i can't help but like the music.


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Loosh




----------



## malaise

This song and this band gives me life. So good.


----------



## the collector




----------



## stuart




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## DaveCan

An old friend of mine pickin some early 90's metal.. The curly haired guy with the flying V by the back wall, Dave Davis. Wow time has flown by!






And they're still at it minus Dave..


----------



## Loosh

New Amon Amarth


----------



## stuart




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## the collector

Meshugga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## My Hearse

Welcome back to me.


----------



## The Enemy Within

*1977*


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## the collector

twist on the metallica song ''for whom the bell tolls'' by one of the greatest bands of all time: *SUNN*


----------



## DaveCan

I've posted this before in favorite cover songs. But seeings how this this is a ol' school Judas Priest song, and it's a old friend of mine Mikey who's an awesome drummer playing in it, here ya go! Great guitar solos too, ol style! Not bad for some old boys!  They did this a few months ago...


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## chaotic brain

Loosh said:


> New Amon Amarth


This has to be some of the best music Amon Amarth has ever made and that's really saying something. Really high quality stuff.


----------



## Loosh

chaotic brain said:


> This has to be some of the best music Amon Amarth has ever made and that's really saying something. Really high quality stuff.


Yeah they're a very consistent band for sure.

And speaking of consistency..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol I'm ruining this thread now:


----------



## Barakiel

^ same


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> ^ same


That's weird haha.

But no I've been listening to a bunch of 2000s music lately, so ended up listening to that track as well though I was never really into A7X at the time.


----------



## Barakiel

So are AX7 just one of those bands you're not allowed to like if you wanna be accepted among the tr00 kvlt metal crowd? :con I haven't heard much from them but I like how melodic they sound, like all the guitar harmonizing totally reminds me of something you'd hear in an Iron Maiden song.


----------



## Barakiel

I hope I haven't posted this here before.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barakiel said:


> So are AX7 just one of those bands you're not allowed to like if you wanna be accepted among the tr00 kvlt metal crowd? :con I haven't heard much from them but I like how melodic they sound, like all the guitar harmonizing totally reminds me of something you'd hear in an Iron Maiden song.


lol I have no idea, I just never really thought there was that much to them (the stuff I'd heard,) but some of their stuff is kind of catchy. It's like easy to listen to on occasion I guess.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

persephone the dread said:


> lol i'm ruining this thread now:


?

> : (

; )


----------



## Gotham Girl

As I Lay Dying - Confined


----------



## PineconeMachine




----------



## Arbre




----------



## the collector




----------



## Loosh




----------



## the collector




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Amphoteric

I have come to the conclusion that this is a brilliant album


----------



## 3 AM




----------



## PineconeMachine




----------



## f1ora

oh wow..it has been forever since i listened to any metal ..






Electric Wizard - The Sun Has Turned to Black


----------



## the collector




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## PineconeMachine




----------



## the collector




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## the collector




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Loosh




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Loosh

New Aborted.


----------



## 3 AM




----------



## Metalhead1014




----------



## Loosh




----------



## 3 AM




----------



## PineconeMachine




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## the collector




----------



## Loosh




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## 3 AM

PineconeMachine said:


> q7NkGG9_8aU


yesssssss

-----


----------



## My Hearse




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## LemonBones




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## LemonBones

Canadian Brotha said:


>


n'awww canny corpse are so cute. Pounded into dust, so cute


----------



## LemonBones

Grotesque impalement... sausages on a stick, with no pineapple!! ewww...


----------



## Canadian Brotha

LemonBones said:


> n'awww canny corpse are so cute. Pounded into dust, so cute


Canny Corpse? Never heard anyone called them that...that's cute, haha

Love that track and album though!


----------



## LemonBones

Canadian Brotha said:


> Canny Corpse? Never heard anyone called them that...that's cute, haha
> 
> Love that track and album though!


Hahah I was just being weird, yeah great track :smile2:


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Loosh

Heavy as ****.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## ByStorm

New Haken!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Enkidu




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## the collector




----------



## the collector

loving this band so much....gonna have to buy all their cd's eventually......


----------



## the collector

grooooooooovy!


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Barakiel

Well this certainly isn't what you would expect from the Melvins :shock


----------



## My Hearse




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## tea111red

yes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## My Hearse




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Barakiel

I'm getting 21st century schizoid man vibes from this:


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## stuart




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## stuart




----------



## Barakiel

*wow!*


----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Barakiel

I've been reading this interview with jazz pianist Craig Taborn about his background in metal, @Canadian Brotha I think you might be interested in this?

http://www.invisibleoranges.com/heavy-metal-be-bop-2-interview-with-craig-taborn/

I have to agree with him a bit about the whole occult image being campy, I do like the atmosphere bands like Slayer invoke but yeah, it can get to be a bit too much sometimes. Someone made a video counting all the times they've used "satan" in their lyrics and it was kinda ridiculous. :blank


----------



## the collector




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## 3 AM




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Haunty




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I am here to steal your beer.


----------



## Xenagos

Probably my favorite band of all time. Good sh*t.


----------



## ByStorm

New Opeth


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## 3 AM




----------



## Shredder

I'm posting this for sentimental reasons. This probably makes me old enough to be a parent to most posting here but this song was the first song that I heard on the radio that turned me to metal. As soon as I heard it I saved my pocket money bought the vinyl single. My life was never the same after that


----------



## the misanthrope

pull me under dreamtheater


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## the collector




----------



## the collector

Xenagos said:


>


thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Godflesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! join my group why not?


----------



## Barakiel

Youri Raymond of Cryptopsy and Unhuman on vocals (SC3 is usually instrumental, so hearing this for the first time was really something):


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## the collector

enjoy:


----------



## the collector




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ShadowOne

love 2:10-2:30


----------



## Persephone The Dread

[spoiler=.]















[/spoiler]


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Tabris

Wolves In The Throne Room - Ex Cathedra


----------



## Barakiel

I absolutely love the poem Julian Cope recites in this.






_ Look to the farthest far horizon / Look to the bloodlust deepest scar / Look to the scattering Brythonic uprising / For this be the wall of Johnny Guitar. _


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## PineconeMachine

Girl Panic said:


>


Great post. I really enjoyed this. Awesome sludge/doom.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Unknown Trooper

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Oh, my! That's pretty damn good and intense though I will never be strong enough not to be terrified by black metal.

I'll lighten the mood with my favourite fun-song.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Unknown Trooper said:


> Oh, my! That's pretty damn good and intense though I will never be strong enough not to be terrified by black metal.
> 
> I'll lighten the mood with my favourite fun-song.


For some reason all over the internet I keep stumbling upon 'depressive black metal,' (and stuff like that,) It's quite bleak though lol, but usually has a nice sound.


----------



## ShadowOne

Persephone The Dread said:


> For some reason all over the internet I keep stumbling upon 'depressive black metal,' (and stuff like that,) It's quite bleak though lol, but usually has a nice sound.


wow. I'm actually really into it to. good post lol

in retrospect, this album actually ended up being really good after the crazy long wait


----------



## Tabris

Burzum - Det Som Engang Var


----------



## Persephone The Dread

uh to balance out that


----------



## Milco




----------



## Tabris

Been a while since I listened to this album.


----------



## Barakiel

I really like this for some reason.


----------



## spong007




----------



## Barakiel

the collector said:


> I've been looking into alot of doom/drone/post/sludge metal type bands and i think this is really where my heart is...........its calm yet heavy.....i love it...this is the type of music that i feel defines me in musical terms.... i love this shiii
> 
> this has got to be the best song i've ever heard in my fckn life!!!!!


I feel you man.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Tabris




----------



## ShadowOne

this is one funky *** tune


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Tabris said:


> Been a while since I listened to this album.


They're great.

--

I keep coming in here mostly to post the same kinds of black metal tracks it seems lol.... Oh well


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Preparing for the nuclear zombie apocalypse...


----------



## Tabris

Persephone The Dread said:


> They're great.


Yep  I listened to them a lot during college and have only recently got back into them.


----------



## Tabris

Electric Wizard - Dopethrone


----------



## Barakiel

Tabris said:


> Electric Wizard - Dopethrone


tbh I used to be turned off by the whole stoner image and all, kinda dumb yeah but recently I've gotten over that and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Tabris

I've always loved Bill's vocals on this track.


----------



## the collector




----------



## labelme

old slipknot was good


----------



## ironjellyfish

*Let us revisit 1991 shall we.*


----------



## Tabris

the collector said:


>


Nice. What's your favourite album by them?


----------



## Tabris

Been years since I listened to this album. Fuark.


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Mondo_Fernando

This -






or


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Tabris

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Nice, I like Agalloch's Marrow of the Spirit album.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Tabris said:


> Nice, I like Agalloch's Marrow of the Spirit album.


I haven't heard all of that since I just listen to stuff I find on YouTube mostly but I like this song:


----------



## Tabris




----------



## NoEgo

So heavy, so sludgy, so evil-sounding, back before Heavy Metal was even a proper genre. I f*king love it. You can argue all day about whether or not Sabbath was the first Metal band, but no other band in the early 70's was releasing music THIS heavy. When Geezer's bass kicks in at 0:43, I always get goosebumps.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

NoEgo said:


> So heavy, so sludgy, so evil-sounding, back before Heavy Metal was even a proper genre. I f*king love it. *You can argue all day about whether or not Sabbath was the first Metal band*, but no other band in the early 70's was releasing music THIS heavy.


A lot of people debate whether they count as metal I've noticed.

Also I really like this song regardless of genre:






I used to listen to that album a lot as a child because my dad played it a lot, but that one's probably my favourite track.


----------



## Tabris

This is my favourite Sabbath track :smile2:


----------



## Tabris




----------



## ironjellyfish

Thrashed this song a lot when their album Human was released in '91.

Lack Of Comprehension by Death.


----------



## ironjellyfish

Persephone The Dread said:


> A lot of people debate whether they count as metal I've noticed.


That's true. But I'd definitely say they were the 'fathers of heavy metal.' Tony Iommi [guitarist] had no problems at all about using _flatted fifth_ power chords 'the devils chords' in Sab's songs which are really the cornerstone of the metal sound now. Without the flatted fifth you wouldn't have metal - you'd have everything else, but not metal. So bring them into this thread. It'd be a crime not to.

Thank you Black Sabbath. We do love you.


----------



## Tabris

ironjellyfish said:


> Thrashed this song a lot when their album Human was released in '91.
> 
> Lack Of Comprehension by Death.


Good choice from my favourite band :smile2:


----------



## Tabris




----------



## ironjellyfish

Tabris said:


> Good choice from my favourite band :smile2:


Thanks man, awesome. Yeah, amazing band alright and may the great Chuck Schuldiner rest in peace. Cheers. :cig


----------



## Tabris




----------



## The Enemy Within

*2004*

Jim Peterik's (Survivor keyboard player) project :


----------



## 3 AM




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Tabris

Girl Panic said:


>


Never heard of them before, but that sounds pretty good.


----------



## Tabris




----------



## Anesthesia74

TFW no one will ever love you to death 
Gosh I adore this song, probably my favourite Type O Negative song ever. The piano/keyboard at the beginning and throughout is so gorgeous and gives me warm feelings in my tum tum. This track actually gives me X-Files nostalgia. Whenever the piano comes in I think of Mulder and Scully and the FBI HQ.


----------



## Anesthesia74

Anesthesia74 said:


> TFW no one will ever love you to death
> Gosh I adore this song, probably my favourite Type O Negative song ever. The piano/keyboard at the beginning and throughout is so gorgeous and gives me warm feelings in my tum tum. This track actually gives me X-Files nostalgia. Whenever the piano comes in I think of Mulder and Scully and the FBI HQ.


Link didn't work, oh welp:


----------



## Lyddie

Rammstein <3


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's the playlist, which is loaded with awesome old bands. I listen to it all the time:






One of my favorite Scorpions song:


----------



## Tabris




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## the collector

Tabris said:


> Nice. What's your favourite album by them?


I love them all.But if i had to choose, ''Black Cascade". What about yours?
I saw them live last month.The show was great!!! but too bad they played nothing from black cascade or celestie.


----------



## Tabris

the collector said:


> I love them all.But if i had to choose, ''Black Cascade". What about yours?
> I saw them live last month.The show was great!!! but too bad they played nothing from black cascade or celestie.


Black Cascade is my favourite too 
I'm not a huge fan of Celestite, but I like all the rest.


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Royals

Another blast from the past Bladowww!!


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Tabris

doe deer said:


>


Nice


----------



## Tabris




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Tabris




----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Tabris




----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Royals

I have to say I never agreed with the lyrics but I just think the guitar work and sphere is great:


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## ShadowOne

3:20 *nod*


----------



## doe deer




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## doe deer




----------



## MCHB

I didn't know Korn put out a new album in the summer!


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## dead24

Not really a track but made me laugh.


----------



## MCHB

Wish I could scream that consistently, lol...


----------



## doe deer




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## doe deer

winter, time for black metal :evil

classic


----------



## caveman8

The King.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't know how this is the first time I'm hearing this cover version :0






I never had Kerrang TV because we didn't have Sky or anything so I just had to listen to the radio version instead on freeview :')


----------



## Persephone The Dread

doe deer said:


>


Yeah, these are amazing.



MCHB said:


> Wish I could scream that consistently, lol...


Pretty good too


----------



## doe deer

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't know how this is the first time I'm hearing this cover version :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never had Kerrang TV because we didn't have Sky or anything so I just had to listen to the radio version instead on freeview :')


 i completely forgot about this one, it's great. i like their early albums although their new stuff is not my thing.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, these are amazing.


 oh wow, cool to see someone like these. i'm almost sure kill cheerleader would have been my favourite band if they continued making music. the new alcest album is wonderful.


----------



## doe deer




----------



## doe deer




----------



## The Enemy Within

*1976*


----------



## doe deer




----------



## doe deer

beauty. i can meditate to this.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## doe deer

a masterpiece


----------



## naes




----------



## T-Bone

I want to start a metalhead chatroom. This chatroom would be on tinychat.com geared towards SAS members mainly but im sure metalheads have other friends that don't have SA so feel free to invite them as well. You have to register at tinychat.com (takes just seconds).You dont HAVE to but you have to be registered in order for me to make you moderator so you can play/share youtube videos in the chatroom. If you're interested either drop me a line, reply to this post here, with your registered name or even being just unregistered yet still interested.


----------



## Herzeleid




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Xenagos




----------



## Barakiel

I hope everyone's having the best of luck today.


----------



## Unknown Trooper

This song is absolutely killer! Powerwolf have climbed in my top 3 bands. I do admit I am a bit biased since this is a song about mythical creatures from my dear Romania.


----------



## the fungus amoung us




----------



## Barakiel

My new favorite band I think


----------



## Persephone The Dread

That awkward moment when it's been about a decade since these songs came out...


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Xenagos said:


>


I like this one quite a bit.



Spindrift said:


>


Ensiferum is always good


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Spindrift

A bit of a joke post, but I do genuinely love Dethklok.


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Tabris




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Tabris




----------



## forever in flux




----------



## Unknown Trooper

If it doesn't seem like metal to you initially, listen from 2:02 on wards.


----------



## The Enemy Within

*1980*


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues

Must have gone over budget with this vid, lol.


----------



## Tabris




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

hayes said:


>


Yeah love this track, and this one (I like the long version but can't embed it from YT because this forum is allergic to boobs):

edit: Actually that video is probably too violent too why do I even try lmao. Yeah just search Solstafir world void of souls on YouTube if anyone reading this is interested.

Also came in to post this though it's rock:


----------



## dead24




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## MCHB




----------



## hayes




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## hayes




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## mezzoforte

Toad Licker said:


>


Hell yes.


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## ByStorm

yeah two for one day. big whoop wanna fight about it?


----------



## hayes




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## kombustible




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Meditari




----------



## Meditari

Not sure if that worked, so here's the link just in case:

Borknagar - Winter Thrice


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Damn you guys have impeccable taste in heavy music..

This doesn't technically classify as "metal", but it's on my playlist entitled "Vikingr" which is home to a lot of viking and barbarian themed metal and folk music. I promise to balance it out with something heavier afterwards. 






This is actually great music to meditate to, along with "MannaR- Drivande".

Here's the METAL track:





Save​


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Tabris




----------



## Tabris

mezzoforte said:


>


Nice, I've been listening to that album on the way to work for the past few days.



ByStorm said:


>


Good choice m8


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Tabris




----------



## ByStorm

Tabris said:


> [


Holy technical, batman.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm

Toad Licker said:


> [


really sad about the singer's passing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

This is a great song from Gammaray, one of the few power metal bands i can stand these days besides Helloween.

Sadly i couldn't find a good album version and that's a shame because it sounds much better than this acoustic one.






Here's the original song. Quality is **** though


----------



## Tabris




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Cyberus




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## HenDoggy

I'm gonna try to go through their whole discography cause they are something special


----------



## Philip the Tormented




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## HenDoggy

doe deer said:


>


Damn, this is like the EXACT pacing and vocals I was looking for! :b Gonna go check the album rn, hvala. :grin2:


----------



## HenDoggy

Just wanted to say you have awesome taste in metal lol



Tabris said:


>


I curious what genre this is. Is it consisdered thrash metal?



Tabris said:


>


I really love this track though. Need to check it out also.


----------



## HenDoggy

^I listened to it and it was great, gonna check out some of their other stuff.


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Tabris

HenDoggy said:


> Just wanted to say you have awesome taste in metal lol
> 
> I curious what genre this is. Is it consisdered thrash metal?
> 
> I really love this track though. Need to check it out also.


Thanks fam.

Spawn of Possession are technical death metal.

Yeah you should check out the None So Vile and Blasphemy Made Flesh albums :smile2:


----------



## Tabris




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## greensky

*Japanese metal*

If your looking for more bands like these please check out *JAPANESE METAL FORUM http://jpmetal.org*
It's very active and they also talk about J-pop, plus there are lots of great translated interviews. Very nice community


----------



## Metalhead1014




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## greensky

*GYZE Interview: Young Guitar April 2017*

*GYZE Interview: Young Guitar April 2017* (read rest of interview)


> LATEST INTERVIEW
> 
> We tell all of the even further evolved 3rd full album!
> 
> RYOJI - GYZE
> 
> The thunderous roar of steel becomes relentless
> 
> GYZE, which has been increasingly active both within Japan and abroad and has increased their profile at the world level, drop a new work. For the low down on this work, we approached guitarist Ryoji!
> 
> Interview & article ● Yohsuke Hayakawa
> 
> Hokkaido-born trio GYZE recently completed their third album. The new album "NORTHERN HELL SONG" which will be their first in about two years. The desolate feeling of the Scandinavian world drifts into their death metal style and is still in good health, a sense of both running and lamenting, and an unbroken volume of the roar of technical guitar work leaves a much sharper impression. Last year they signed a contract with "DRAGON PRODUCTIONS", a booking agency that handles Michael Schenker and Sonata Arctica, and from now on we can expect to see more activity worldwide. I talked to Ryoji (vo, g) the composer and leader of this band.
> 
> Even if you cut part you can understand that it's Ryoji's guitar
> 
> YG: Because "NORTHERN HELL SONG" was your first work after changing your label, what was your mind-set during the production?
> 
> Ryoji: Yes. It was also a time when I wanted to make the guitar play and the sound side a bit different from what I had done before. We're keeping the song style I've been pushing hard until now, Japanese-style melodies, while furthermore aiming to create a sound that is colder, so there is a new part to what we're trying. The basic guitar play has not changed, but the solos were more closely aligned with the chord progression, and on the other hand there was a small change in that the way of superimposing the guitar was simplified.
> 
> YG: Does that mean you reduced the number of times it was stacked?
> 
> Ryoji: Yes. I reduced the number of harmonies that had been superimposed on the central melody, and I was conscious of making an arrangement where the main melody was the most prominent.
> 
> YG: Have you become more conscious of wanting the listeners to hear the best parts of the songs properly?
> 
> Ryoji: Well, I thought it would be better to convey them more deeply. Besides, I thought that it makes the live show feel better than ever. In addition for the style of composition, there are more and more methods of not using the guitar than ever before. I use various methods, such as making songs by humming them or using a keyboard. Especially now the songs of this work are finished, I more often make them using the keyboard, there are songs that I've completed with 100% keyboard including the solos.
> 
> YG: That's unusual for metal-style guitarists.
> 
> Ryoji: One of the reasons is that I want to get out of the habit. Also, I think the guitar is a musical instrument that gives a strong sense of scale compared to other instruments. I can get out of that by using the keyboard, I wonder if that's a new discovery.
> YG: Until the previous work your method was to record the dry signal of the guitar in Japan, send it to the engineers overseas and have it re-amped, but this time?
> 
> Ryoji: This time it's the same. I sent a clean signal that I recorded in Japan to the Finnish engineer and had it re-amped. From here I specified the "5150" amplifier made by Peavy, and I asked "I want you to make sound like this" so he finished it based on the sound of the sample I made. The sound of that particular sample was my favourite, but I think that it got even better by being re-amped. I was wondering if it was a bit distorted last time. Because we want to make it a heavy sound, it's bad if you make the distortion too strong. I hope to take advantage of that reflection, I think that this time it was just the right amount of distortion.


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## The Enemy Within

My favorite Judas Album :


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## HenDoggy

^ that's nice! his voice remind me of David Byrne lol


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Skitty Kitty

A bit controversial, because it's considered one of their worst albums, but I've been listening to St. Anger by Metallica a lot lately. I was a moody little goth girl in my teens, used to think it made me edgy (cringe), just like the sound of it these days lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

^ lool I once pissed off some Metallica fans online saying Metallica were **** because of that song just after it came out, didn't specify that was the reason though (I like a bunch of their songs now.) Which will make my following post more ironic.

Someone made a thread about Linkin Park recently, so reengaging nostalgia.

I absolutely get why people don't like them lmao, but nostalgia. Also when I was 12/13 because I listened to the CD version of this (which was live audio with the parts where they speak to the crowd in,) so many times I'd just sing along to songs when I heard them with the speaking parts too. And I remember songs getting stuck in my head with those bits in too lol:


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## crimeclub

Pantera will put hair on your chest, I'm almost certain that growing up to this album is partially responsible for my shag-carpet of chest hair. 25% genetics, 75% Pantera.


----------



## Barakiel

The Enemy Within said:


>


The boys are back in Chinatown?

:door


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## crimeclub

I don't usually like the guttural growl of Death/Black metal, but I give CC a pass due to nostalgia, and I love the fast energetic riffs and the rolling double kick that this sub-genre provides. And also how Death Metal drummers beat the snare drum like it owes them money.


----------



## The Enemy Within

Barakiel said:


> The boys are back in Chinatown?
> 
> :door


Yep, they can hold their own in Chinatown 

Great band.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Humesday




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## HenDoggy

doe deer said:


>


Nice.


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## ShadowOne

hm


----------



## Kuse




----------



## HenDoggy

Holy **** this album is goood


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Humesday said:


>


+1


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Persephone The Dread

How haven't I posted this in this thread before lol... Guess I'm doing that now then.



Stray Bullet said:


>


lol I was going to post this track


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## ShadowOne

2:42-4:22. so ****ing good


----------



## ApathyDivine




----------



## HenDoggy

doe deer said:


>


Did you ever catch that Bobby Liebling documentary "Last Days Here". Dude was damn crazy X]


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## HenDoggy

doe deer said:


> i haven't seen it but he certainly looks crazy


hahahah I guess 40 years of doin heroin will do that to you .


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Humesday




----------



## waterfairy




----------



## Humesday




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## ByStorm

I don't normally like black metal but this track is legendary.


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Callum96

I don't listen to much metal but this came up on my spotify discover playlist and holy ****


----------



## HenDoggy

Callum96 said:


> I don't listen to much metal but this came up on my spotify discover playlist and holy ****


Yeah they are great.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

howd this get to page 2..


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Decent Melodeath band from my hometown.


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Tabris




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## npriyax

Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine :heart


----------



## ByStorm

More Leprous!


----------



## Hollo

Favorite In Flames track from their newer albums


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## naes

npriyax said:


> Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine :heart


lol, you don't know wut metal is do you?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

naes said:


> lol, you don't know wut metal is do you?


Most people get Hard-Rock and Metal mixed up. I blame radio stations. :lol


----------



## The Enemy Within

Old School Heavy Metal :


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Scrub-Zero

This band is almost as old as I am.


----------



## sabbath9

Roots


----------



## Canadian Brotha

Classic Band. Classic Album. Classic Performances.


----------



## Laurelles




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## ByStorm

WillYouStopDave said:


> [/quote]
> 
> Heh.


----------



## Toad Licker

New Eluveitie


----------



## Canadian Brotha

These are the mastered demos of the metal band Ive joined as the bassist, enjoy!


----------



## DustyShinigami

I would usually select People = **** by Slipknot, but I guess a few NIN songs feel more appropriate.


----------



## Amphoteric

Not a track, but an album. Just discovered this and it sounds pretty good


----------



## feels

this ost is incredible


----------



## Hollo

Oh, the cheese. This track always makes me smile


----------



## Smiddy




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This one was technically metal track of a few days ago when I found it but I added lyrics to my signature so might as well post it as well:






@DustyShinigami yeah love the last two tracks you posted (and various other NiN songs.)


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## TheInvisibleHand

I have been listening to this song almost all day , is this even metal ? I usually dont like this kinda songs.


----------



## T-Bone




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Old School. My School.*


----------



## Toad Licker

Loving their new album! :evil


----------



## hayes




----------



## uffi




----------



## ByStorm

New!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Nice new track from Ensiferum. The beginning reminds me of Thunderstruck from AC/DC.

But any song that makes me want to take up an axe and shield to cleave an imaginary dragon in the face is a good song to me.






Here's one of my favorite songs from Kalmah.


----------



## ShadowOne

i forgot about this goofy *** song till it came up on shuffle while exercising. I was half paying attention and uncontrollably sung "I. WANT. TO. F***. ING. BREAK. IT"


----------



## Scrub-Zero

When one song is too hard to choose, get the full album.


----------



## ByStorm

Godly avant-garde metal


----------



## Sloqx

Some old school thrash


----------



## Barakiel

\m/


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Greys0n

In this Moment - promises


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## estse




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Yeah OK the song is alt rock let's try and balance this out...


----------



## estse




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Tabris




----------



## maralb

*desperate cry sepultura*


----------



## MondKrabbe




----------



## WhatTheFudgeCakeSundae

Post count isn't great enough to embed but was listening to Krallice's "The Mountain" the other day. Awesome black metal.


----------



## maralb




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## maralb




----------



## Eternal Solitude

*Retro Tuesday:*

Screaming For a Love Bite - Accept






Hungry For Heaven - Dio






I want Out - Helloween


----------



## Fanta can




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Tabris

Suffocation - Liege Of Inveracity


----------



## Scrub-Zero

You can say what you want about the In Flames of now, but these guys used to make some ****ing good music. Shame to see them sell out like they have.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## maralb




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I may have posted this one already. But I'm gonna lag for 10 minutes just to make sure.


----------



## maralb




----------



## Tabris




----------



## maralb




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## ByStorm

Canadian Brotha said:


>


----------



## akb

doe deer said:


>


Yes! Some Mgla love  
Saw them play here in Reykjavik earlier in the year and it was amazing


----------



## akb

doe deer said:


> i'm jealous :b i've never seen them live but it looks great from what i see on youtube


Oh you definitely should go if you ever get the chance. May I ask where you live?

As fun as it was, me being me I was alone in the corner while everyone was rocking out haha.


----------



## akb

doe deer said:


> croatia. it doesn't matter if you were alone, at least you managed to go. if i ever got a chance to see them i'd probably just stay at home because of anxiety lol


Aw  
Have you been to gigs before? It can be hard to take the first step but once you're in you'll have the best time of your life.
Croatia gets a fair bit of metal shows right? At least you get more than I do haha.


----------



## akb

doe deer said:


> i've been to quite a few considering how difficult it is for me. usually not metal although i almost went to see mayhem this year but i chickened out. we get some nice shows, i just never go to them. i could go and see solstafir in a couple of months but yeah i doubt it :lol


Ohh Mayhem, I would have really liked going to that . And why doubt it? That's a really good bill for that concert too, Sólstafir and Myrkur. They're good live, mellow music but energetic performance. Because it's mellow the crowd wont be that rowdy so this would be a perfect gig for you.


----------



## maralb




----------



## Barakiel




----------



## maralb




----------



## AussiePea




----------



## maralb




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Tabris




----------



## maralb




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## PocketoAlice




----------



## Tabris




----------



## maralb




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## maralb




----------



## Marko3

>


----------



## Marko3




----------



## maralb




----------



## Tabris




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Scrub-Zero

I discovered these guys a few days ago. I've been listening to them a lot.


----------



## maralb




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Can't stop listening to this


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## CloudChaser

From the depths of hell in silence
Cast their spells explosive violence
Russian night time flight perfected
Flawless vision undetected

The wind will whisper when the Night Witches come


----------



## Tabris




----------



## the end of silence




----------



## Omni-slash

I breathe for that first snare.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## maralb




----------



## Tabris

wew


----------



## maralb




----------



## Tabris




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## maralb




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Tabris




----------



## T-Bone

gotta love some old paradise lost


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## versikk

Some crazy hard sludge


----------



## Replicante




----------



## doe deer




----------



## doe deer




----------



## doe deer

i posted this many times already but i'm posting it again. one of the best.


----------



## Replicante

This one is ****ing awesome too..


----------



## ByStorm

doe deer said:


> i posted this many times already but i'm posting it again. one of the best.
> [Y


The riffs are catchy. I remember enjoying their newest album The Optimist though it's been a while since I've heard it lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

This is a good workout song.


----------



## doe deer

ByStorm said:


> The riffs are catchy. I remember enjoying their newest album The Optimist though it's been a while since I've heard it lol.


i liked their new album too. it's crazy how much they've changed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

So let's conquer a castle or something.


----------



## doe deer




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Tabris




----------



## maralb




----------



## doe deer

amazingly beautiful


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Makes you want to sail a ship and fight the Kraken with a spear.


----------



## Replicante

CLASSSSIICCCC..


----------



## Replicante

Wonderful live performance..


----------



## naes

This one is a rocker so be prepared.


----------



## naes

And here is this one to chill off after that other bad boy


----------



## labelme




----------



## doe deer

Type O is the best forever


----------



## Replicante

First Paradise Lost's song I've heard. Still my favorite one


----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante

maralb said:


>


Great song...that grandma is so ****ing scary.


----------



## maralb




----------



## doe deer

me @7:36


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## doe deer




----------



## naes

**** ME THE VERSE STARTING @ 1:00 IS TOO GODDAMN EPIC!


----------



## ByStorm

so cheesy I love it


----------



## Tabris

Been a long time since I listened to these


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Such a great song. Kind of dark and cool, and that damn voice. It's almost like a spell.


----------



## Fomorian




----------



## maralb




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## hayes




----------



## maralb




----------



## Felidae

Freak on a Leash - Korn. Always.


----------



## Fomorian

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Fomorian

Love the prize of beauty one of my MDB faves
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Replicante

Fomorian said:


> Love the prize of beauty one of my MDB faves
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's one of my favorites too.


----------



## maralb




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## jualmolu

I would say, today's Heavy Metal track is... Another Life by Iron Maiden, is funny how a song about suicide can be so filled with energy, I love it (I'm not a suicidal person)


----------



## Fomorian




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## maralb




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## sas62759

rammstein


----------



## Replicante

Fomorian said:


>


Amazing song


----------



## ByStorm

most underrated band.


----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Eternal Solitude

I looked outside the window and this is what popped to mind:


----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## maralb




----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Fomorian

Last two songs are from my two favourite albums.


----------



## Fomorian




----------



## Skygrinder




----------



## maralb




----------



## Fomorian

doe deer said:


> before they turned into crap. amazing song.


You are so right, Sharons voice is angelic.


----------



## Skygrinder

From the newer stuff, I really liked "Iron" from Within Temptation, it really motivated me a few times. Though I found Within Temptation only around the time when "Stand my ground" was released, didn't really bother listening anything older than that from them, but that song is nice and definitely different from the newer stuff.

Anyway, just woke up and remembered this song, time to spam it for the rest of the day.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A standing ovation is well deserved


----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## Loosh




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## maralb




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Loosh




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Loosh




----------



## maralb




----------



## Loosh

R.I.P Warrel Dane


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ShadowOne

this albums pretty underappreciated imo


----------



## Loosh




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## maralb




----------



## Loosh




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ShadowOne

her voice is awesome


----------



## BruceWayne7x

Driving Nails by Demon Hunter

I haven't posted enough yet to do the YouTube thing. *shrugs*


----------



## caveman8

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## 3 AM




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ByStorm

It technically counts as one track so...


----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This isn't quite metal (but Goth/Doom metal band) and was also my track of the day on the 25th (cause you know title) but I didn't post it then. My brother's response was 'the ambiance is wrong, there's a place for this kind of thing' lol.


----------



## Raies

I generally dislike anything that uses the word "girl" like it is used in this, but I've been listening to this a bit recently cos it reflects with my situation a lil bit, I guess


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## 0589471

Since only the WHOLE 20 minute version will do for me lol Also not sure if it qualifies as "Metal" as it's more considered 'post metal' but eh, i love it. :wink2:


----------



## Loosh




----------



## Scrub-Zero

doe deer said:


> Pete would have been 56 today. RIP


Definitely R.I.P. He was a ****ing smart guy too when I saw him being interviewed on TV.
One more grave to visit one day.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

doe deer said:


> he's my favourite. you know i like you even more now.


I'm a likable guy, but I'm definitely no sexy Peter Steele.

In my 20s I used to listen to Christian woman and Black No 1 on repeat, stoned as **** alone in my car. Good times.


----------



## Electricfriend

Been getting into doom lately. Really liking Sleep.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

doe deer said:


> he was hot, true.
> i can imagine you doing that. can't believe you never mentioned it before.


It's one of those hidden memories that pops in my head when Type O Negative is mentioned 

And yeah, I was a huge stoner back then lol.


----------



## Loosh




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Loosh

New Drudkh and it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Tabris

Another Replicant said:


>


Nice! I used to listen to that album all the time, I completely forgot about it.


----------



## Tabris




----------



## Replicante

Tabris said:


> Nice! I used to listen to that album all the time, I completely forgot about it.


Yes, it's a really amazing album.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Loosh




----------



## maralb




----------



## ShadowOne

i dont like the amount of hate load and reload gets


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## tea111red




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## tea111red




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero

This thread is not the same without @doe deer and her good music taste.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Replicante

Scrub-Zero said:


> This thread is not the same without @*doe deer* and her good music taste.


she left SAS?


----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante

doe deer said:


> not yet


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Loosh




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Loosh




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb

I enjoyed it!


----------



## Loosh




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Also the vocals on this track are really good:


----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Loosh




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## maralb




----------



## Loosh




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## Jimb086

Headphones would be best to separate the left and right guitar tracks and truly experience the song. Its like 2 different songs at once, but they vibe together. Trey Azagthoth is insanely creative! \m/


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mudslides

God help me I keep listening to nu metal lately. but memories <3


----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## anonymoususer2

Black Label Society - Rust


----------



## Loosh




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Loosh




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## maralb




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## maralb




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## maralb




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## versikk

Just want to post some lyrics that echo how i feel right now leeeeeeeeeeeel
This whole album is basically "i hate my life so much i'm just gonna get fxkkd up and abuse people till i die"

(hed) p.e. - 04 Bartender






_Ain't nothing working
ain't nothing right
There's a whole in me that I can't fill
No matter how hard I try

Hey bartender hit me with a double
And introduce me to that girl with the bubble
I'm looking for trouble tonight
No momma don't trust me tonight

You be the center baby
I'd be the quarterback
Hike hit the tailback
Watch it on playback
Jah smash that, hitting that redbone
Up in the endzone biting on the collarbone

I just want your companyyyyyyyyy
I want you to comfort me just come with me
I just want your companyyyyyy
I want you to comfort me just come with me

Hey bartender hit me with another
I just about had to kill this brother
I'm looking for trouble tonight
No momma don't trust me tonight

You be the beauty, baby - I be the beast,
Who gives a fxckk? take it to the bedroom
Take it the streets

Take it like a man muthafxxxer
Yo bxtch chose me muthafxxxer_


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## The Enemy Within

_Call me Desdenova, eternal light
These gravely digs of mine
Will surely prove a sight
And don't forget my dog, fixed and consequent_


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Replicante




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## MTFHR

2Pac - Changes (Metal Version)


----------



## Loosh




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Red October




----------



## estse




----------



## Marko3

brings back good memories...


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Loosh




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## maralb




----------



## versikk

For all you druggies or recovering druggies out there.. this song brings teeaers to my eyes


----------



## Replicante




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Replicante




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## MondKrabbe

Punisher Netflix series, anyone?


----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Replicante

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Nice.


----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Sillystring1212




----------



## Sillystring1212




----------



## Replicante

Sillystring1212 said:


>





Sillystring1212 said:


>


Links are broken..


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Sillystring1212




----------



## Marko3




----------



## Loosh

New Sleep and it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## unsocial lego

Loosh said:


> New Sleep and it doesn't disappoint.


Holy **** that's awesome! I am way out of the loop because I didn't know Sleep was working on a new album thanks for posting. Imma give it a listen.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante

Loosh said:


> New Sleep and it doesn't disappoint.


Yes. Good to see them back.


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Nekobasu




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Tabris

Another Replicant said:


>


Good choice fam. My favourite death album, I love James Murphy's solos.


----------



## Tabris




----------



## Replicante

Tabris said:


> Good choice fam. My favourite death album, I love James Murphy's solos.


Symbolic is my favorite, and yeah impressive solos.


----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Replicante




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## unsocial lego

Not a big fan of Intronaut but I'm digging this song.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Persephone The Dread

YouTube just rec'd me this. Cheesy lyrics/sound from nu-metal rap kinda guy (apparently he's not actually part of the band just featuring so that's cool,) but the one in the green shirt vocal's are cool and it's pretty good I guess.






Then listened to this






and the beginning reminds me a lot like Maximum the Hormone what's up people:






no?


----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Replicante




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## masterridley

Has anyone posted any Jinjer? No? Let's rectify that.






Pay special attention to the lyrics at the end: THERE'S NO OTHER LIFE.


----------



## masterridley

Another song I listened to on repeat this past year:


----------



## masterridley

Now for something completely different...


----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Replicante




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante

Beautiful


----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Smiddy




----------



## Replicante




----------



## unsocial lego




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Suchness




----------



## ShadowOne

that second verse


----------



## Suchness




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Eleonora91




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Overcast




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker

R.I.P. Jill Janus


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

i miss the passionate harmonies of SOAD. They teased coming back, but even some of the more recent clips of them live, i see zero passion from serj playing with them now. Least what they put out while they were together was all great


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Gabriel Layne Staley

I can't post a link yet because I need 15 posts, so I will give you the title: Heathen's Song, by Heathen.


----------



## f1ora




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker

This is a pretty cool mashup.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

New Within Temptation


----------



## huzah




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## anonymoususer2

Opeth - The Amen Corner


----------



## Kennysoul

Bring me the horizon - drown


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anonymoususer2

\m/ :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie \m/


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Overdrive




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## ShadowOne

dont care if it's frowned upon nu-metal..the drumming/bass are pretty awesome


----------



## Replicante

Overdrive said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## anonymoususer2

R.I.P. Dimebag


----------



## Nekobasu

ShadowOne said:


> dont care if it's frowned upon nu-metal..the drumming/bass are pretty awesome


don't understand why all the hate against nu-metal, but anyway yeah the drums and bass are great in that song. real powerful. Who are the drummer and bassist?


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Nekobasu

These guys aren't metal, but they wail. I went to one of their live shows and met them, they are from my home state of Maine. they fucckin rock


----------



## Replicante




----------



## ShadowOne

Nekobasu said:


> don't understand why all the hate against nu-metal, but anyway yeah the drums and bass are great in that song. real powerful. Who are the drummer and bassist?


didnt really know their names. but Ryan Martinie is the bassist (he's the highlight of the band, musically, imo) and Matthew McDonough is the drummer. I havent listened to them since their second or third album, but they had some good stuff. I think nu-metal was seen as pretty shallow. Metal elitists are some of the worst


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Nekobasu

ShadowOne said:


> didnt really know their names. but Ryan Martinie is the bassist (he's the highlight of the band, musically, imo) and Matthew McDonough is the drummer. I havent listened to them since their second or third album, but they had some good stuff. I think nu-metal was seen as pretty shallow. Metal elitists are some of the worst


yeah I guess that makes sense. Elitists in general can be a damn party pooper it seems. I love good music in general, I consider myself a metal head, but love nu-metal as well, ya know.


----------



## Nekobasu

whoo whoo wants to mosh to this with me??


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Loosh

New Sulphur Aeon and it absolutely destroys.


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## ShadowOne

one of the best drops in metal history 2:10


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ShadowOne

obsessed with this song


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ShadowOne

her range is unbe****inlievable


----------



## AskingAlexandria

we all like different stuff out there. what I like is metalcore, mostly. Of Mice and men, dangerkids, etc. The song I am currently listening to is Dangerkids - Hostage. But I have a better list here, of what I like:
https://silencewithintheechoes.blogspot.com/p/list-of-artistsalbums-that-eventually.html


----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Saffron

Infant Annihilator are a bop any day


----------



## Saffron

How can you post YouTube videos on here?


----------



## blue2

Saffron said:


> How can you post YouTube videos


.....youtube tags [YOU TUBE]code here[/YOU TUBE] ...use the last bit of the youtube code after the = sign where I typed code here. no spaces between youtube in the tags though I had to type it with space so you'd see it.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

not really "metal"..but i think metal people are more likely to like this

havent heard of them till spotify discover weekly


----------



## ravens




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

favorite band i found in 2018


----------



## CharmedOne

Cirice by Ghost


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## CharmedOne

Children of the Sea - Black Sabbath, Heaven and Hell. I love Ronnie James Dio's powerful voice and the bassline.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## tea111red

close enough


----------



## Loosh




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Solomoon




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Haunty




----------



## ShadowOne

deetzy said:


> Not my fav but love it.


that..was amazing haha

made it sound like vildhjarta


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## WillYouStopDave

^ I have to say that Sebastian Bach was one pretty dude. Even the straight guys had the hots for him back in the day.


----------



## Loosh




----------



## Replicante




----------



## tea111red

i like the music.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Graeme1988




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante

Loosh said:


>


Good song!


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Loosh




----------



## ShadowOne

gawd her screams at 1:49 and especially 1:59 are ****in amazing


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ravens




----------



## Loosh




----------



## PCGamer




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Loosh




----------



## 3 AM




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## ShadowOne

pretty awesome seeing RATM before they were huge, especially those people not knowing what they'd do. they kicked *** from the get-go


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Loosh

New Possessed. Holy ****.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ForBrighterDays




----------



## exceptionalfool

:rofl


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Loosh

New Nocturnus and I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## ShadowOne

This song took some time to grow on me


----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Eleonora91




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Eleonora91

Going to a Tool concert in June and can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## ShadowOne

moar jinjer


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Loosh




----------



## ThatEmoBoy

Get Scared- Buried Alive


----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## ShadowOne

i dunno why this song was supposedly #1 for something..yet ive never met another big slipknot fan. It's either a guilty pleasure to people or "a song or two is good on iowa I GUESSS" people, at best

anyway. i've listened to this a bunch


----------



## Shawn81




----------



## TinyFlutter




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Royals

Anyone into Christian (unblack) metal? There's so much good bands more and more. Antestor, Demon Hunter, Impending Doom, Flyleaf, Crimson Moonlight, August Burns Red, Deliverance, Blindside, Grave Declaration, Guardian, Petra, Stryper, Devil Wears Prada, Tourniquet, Underoath, Vengeance Rising, War Of Ages, Slechtvalk, Vials Of Wrath, Mortification...


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Royals

Toad Licker said:


>


They are like Dutch metal's pride. There's lots of great Dutch metal bands but they probably remain my favorite. Their melodies, singing, riffs, the atmosphere they produce. Mother Earth is my favorite album, where therese aspects perfectly came together. And I like their track The Promiss the best.


----------



## Royals

I always like me some Machine Head, one of the riff kings. Also because they often have religeous themes in their lyrics. I can't choose one track, Blood Of The Zodiac, Imperium, In The Presence Of My Enemies, Vim, I Am Hell, Halo, Now I Lay Thee Down, Wolves, Pearls Before The Swine. Maybe this one...


----------



## Toad Licker

Royals said:


> They are like Dutch metal's pride. There's lots of great Dutch metal bands but they probably remain my favorite. Their melodies, singing, riffs, the atmosphere they produce. Mother Earth is my favorite album, where therese aspects perfectly came together. And I like their track The Promiss the best.


My favorite song of theirs is:






Besides heavy metal, symphonic metal is one of my favorite genres.


----------



## Loosh

First album in 14 years. Killer.


----------



## Royals

Nice toad licker! I didn't knew that song yet. I also like some Annihilator. Human Incesticide probably is the best song, and has the best beginning, but this album is less known...


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## bottleofblues




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Chiffon




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker

An amazing Heart cover.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Toad Licker

Something a little different.


----------



## Loosh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne

noone irl will listen to me about Ghost..granted...i didnt give them a chance when i first heard of them and now theyre like 4 albums deep

i love that little pause at :35


----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## LeCoffee




----------



## bad baby

if every metal track sounded like this i would be ok with that.

Also, was listening to their _Si monumentum requires_ album earlier, and I think I've found the sound I've been looking for. It's amazing. I thought Batushka's debut was pretty fantastic, but given the all the shxt that went down I doubt they're ever going to top that, if anything continues to get made at all.


----------



## Loosh




----------



## estse




----------



## Toad Licker

Christian metal


----------



## Loosh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't think I've listened to anything by Lacuna Coil since Karmacode:






Looks like that's the same for other people commenting on the video, of course they've released a few albums in between though, but yeah just got suggested this.


----------



## gamingintoinfinity




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Loosh

New Mgła.


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ShadowOne

this baaaaand. is so damn goooooood


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## seffboi

System of a Down - Revenga


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Replicante




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Loosh




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Oh my god.


----------



## blue2

Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh my god.


Mmm this song shouldn't be good, but it is, it's a paradox!! I love it, I love how into it the dancing woman is getting.


----------



## Vladimere

Lemme is awesome


----------



## Persephone The Dread

blue2 said:


> Mmm this song shouldn't be good, but it is, it's a paradox!! I love it, I love how into it the dancing woman is getting.


Have you seen the originals? That's what makes it so funny to me because one of the songs is really dramatic:











One of the comments on the mashup lol:

"I can't drown my demons they know how to brlrlrlrluah ah ah ah"

"It's like the really annoying emo kid and the Russian exchange student made a song together"

"So mixing an English metalcore band with a Russian singer basically creates a weird French metal project."


----------



## Loosh




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Toad Licker

Brand new Ozzy!!!!


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Such an amazing remaster. Pure magic.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## unemployment simulator

industrial , close enough I think


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Ckg2011




----------



## MCHB

Sick!


----------



## Toad Licker

This video seems to be based on the movie: The Evil Dead






Once upon a time or two
I think I lost my mind with you
Too many times to be precise
We take a toke and drink the wine


----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## cmed




----------



## Replicante




----------



## hayes




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## mezzoforte

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker

So beautiful.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## hayes




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This track is more hard rock than metal but whatever (I dunno it's close enough in parts):






I didn't post this one before for some reason (posted another song by them instead):


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## blue2




----------



## Replicante




----------



## blue2

Love the comments on this

"I played this in a feminist cafe, now its a viking tavern"
"The feminists turned into valkyries" :lol
"I played this to my girlfriend, he is now my boyfriend"


----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante

blue2 said:


> Love the comments on this
> 
> "I played this in a feminist cafe, now its a viking tavern"
> "The feminists turned into valkyries"
> "I played this to my girlfriend, he is now my boyfriend"


lmao


----------



## Replicante




----------



## BOBAH1




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Replicante




----------



## blue2




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Rainbat




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Perkins




----------



## Replicante




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## hayes




----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## hayes




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Shawn81




----------



## Persephone The Dread

lol I'm so dumb I was listening to this but not properly and thinking 'sounds like Nightwish fused with some classic metal'






but no obviously it is Nightwish (guitar cover,) and it's really obvious too:


----------



## Replicante




----------



## doe deer




----------



## hayes




----------



## Loosh

Vocals are straight up NASTY.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## Replicante




----------



## MusicAndNature FTW




----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## Replicante




----------



## MusicAndNature FTW




----------



## Sloqx




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## jinx77

*.*

Darkthrone - the winds they called the dungeon shaker


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## BOBAH1

Rammstein - Puppe


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Track of the day:








NoLife93 said:


>


I love these guys. Been a fan of them for a long time.

My favorite tracks:


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Persephone The Dread

A weird amalgamation of trap metal and nu metal and Marilyn Manson-ish vocals in places. Clean vocals mostly sounds like Jonathan Davis though.


----------



## Replicante




----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## hayes




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## doe deer




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## doe deer




----------



## Replicante




----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Stray Bullet




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Toad Licker




----------



## blue2

Mmm so this was a movie.


----------



## blue2




----------



## name88

Helloween - Guardians youtube.com/watch?v=9ofHhS-3zdQ


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## john.myles

Let us return to the 90s brothers & sisters. The place of my youth.&#128420;&#129304;&#128420;


----------



## john.myles

And what about a bit of German thrash from '89? One of my faves. Kreator.&#128128;✊


----------



## john.myles

But I don't want to exclude this one by Korn either. Some old 'Nu' metal from '94. &#128153;☠&#129344;&#128156;


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd




----------



## Fixxer

I wanted to post the original, but here goes a live version from 1991.


----------



## Myosr

those riffs

lol, I hate it when I unintentionally headbang


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Persephone The Dread

The comments on all their songs are comparing the two vocalists which always happens when vocalists change but it's like close to 100% on some videos, kind of annoying. I can see why like this song the chorus is just top notch:






but I like Alissa's vocals too and it's not like they're bad so kind of sucks, she'd probably have been better off in a new band (remember the same thing happened with Nightwish though but there seems like much less of a stylistic gap here like compared to the difference between Tarja and Anette, but I'm not a metal aficionado.) Then again I have no problem with 'emo' music or whatever other people are complaining about. Another thing is the guitars on this track are good but yeah 5000 comments arguing about just the vocalists lol OK.






Also there is a somewhat irritating over extension of the label emo by lots of people (in general not just here.) To aesthetics, 'selling out' etc it's supposed to mean post-hardcore lol. I can see that the lyrics/theme here are a bit less aggressive by like half a percentage point maybe. Lol. However they're not this they're not this either.


----------



## Myosr

^ I like a couple of her songs in the Agonist.






I like songs that tell a story using different vocal types. Her pig squeals (I think that's the technical term, lol?) are cool too.

Too many jumpcuts in her videos though, not sure why, it's kind of dizzying. In the song you linked too is filmed weirdly..

I think I posted these two before, but I like the first second (literally the first second) of this song too:








> "haa' .. ahh"


---

Also, reminded me, I used to love Tarja's songs for a while too, but I guess everyone would.






Her voice works well with the music, also love the part at ~ 3:00


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@Myosr

Interesting I haven't heard anything by them. I'm not as keen on her clean vocals but they're OK. That's my knee jerk reaction anyway they could grow on me. I often like a mix of vocal styles though. I like the way Maria Brink from In This Moment blends stuff (I've posted their music a lot before too though):
















But I guess I also like some of their songs because of the juxtapositions. It's a bit like this:








> I think I posted these two before, but I like the first second (literally the first second) of this song too:


Oh yeah I have that with some music tracks where I really like the open although it's usually more like 10 or so seconds that I like.


----------



## Myosr

@Persephone The Dread

hm. never heard them before. I like the screamy undertone in their singing. I liked the second song. Also interesting music video for the first one.

edit: wait, you added more. Let me listen, lol.

okay, the third one is great. The music video's a bit scary, lol, I don't know. I don't bump into this kind of music often, but it's interesting. I laughed when she bumped his head or whatever she did ~ 4:00.

the last one's pretty good too. Don't know the original, but this one sounds cooler.

---

I think my taste is more boring.

My favorite use of multiple vocals is probably by Swallow the Sun. Though they use two people so it's not the same thing.

I think this song is particularly memorable because I remember listening to it during my emotional fasting year and had to "academically" discuss it with someone because I wasn't allowing myself to just say I like it, lol.






It's about a father drowning his daughter in a lake. I think the album has a larger story, but I never bothered examining all the songs. There are two different voices for the father (the growly one and the death-metallic one).

It's also sad, because the female vocalist actually died young, and a lot of her songs are sad, so it feels more real somehow, and the comments are always "RIP Aleyah" which makes me sad.

I sort of know you won't like the song, ehm, but I guess we've been talking about it in the other thread, so I'll probably need to think about it more there.

I sort of get drawn into relating to the childish despair in her voice. Also, like how she keeps monotonically repeating the last part. Not sure if it counts as sexism if I insert myself in her place. probably. I guess it would've been more epic if she could do growls too and there could be more conflict in the song, but feminine growls are almost none existent in doom.



> Father, why did you drown me here?
> In these waters
> And father, why did you leave me here?
> In deep waters
> Father, it's getting darker here as the years pass
> And father, I'm the whispers on the lake
> Lights on water
> 
> My child, I carry the burden of sorrow with your soul
> The songs you gently sing to me
> But the love was never stronger
> than the grief of your unholy price
> 
> I curse you forever in your watery grave, you passenger of evil
> For taking her away from me
> The blood of your arrival, cutting knives and shadows
> A ceremony of pain
> Through living flesh to the dead, both in my bloody hands
> But only one cried
> 
> In blazing fury I carried you through the woods
> While the trees tried to stop me in horror
> Your cry echoed on the lake as I laid you down on the boat
> 
> The tears made circles on the still, the circles made the waves
> The waves raised the tide and made rain fall
> Raised the lights on the lake
> 
> Through the mist, further on the lake
> In the eye of still water
> Into the deepest pit you silently fell
> Slowly in the throat of dark water


----------



## coeur_brise

Hm..


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@Myosr

Nah that's a pretty good song actually.


----------



## NoLife93




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Tetragammon

I've always loved this track. I mean ancient Egyptian mythology is cool. But beyond that, I always felt like the gods from all the different religions were such dicks. Obviously the old pagan gods of different countries were supposed to be imperfect, but even the Christian god is a colossal jerk. So the idea of a "Slayer of the Gods" always really appealed to me, like some uber-anti-hero more powerful than even an omnipotent being, who could just strike them all down and free mankind from the oppression of gods once and for all... Too bad it couldn't be that simple. We've enslaved ourselves; how can that oppression ever end?


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## VIncymon

Here to stay
Korn


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Yeah I still think the complaints about her vocals are exaggerated.


----------



## Myosr




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This song/album isn't exactly metal but you can hear the influence:






posted some other tracks from it before in different threads, but don't think I've posted this track. It's very good though.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Myosr

@Persephone The Dread

I like the song. Not sure it's a coincidence, but the song I posted right before you is by a Katatonia side-project (October Tide). : P


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Myosr said:


> @Persephone The Dread
> 
> I like the song. Not sure it's a coincidence, but the song I posted right before you is by a Katatonia side-project (October Tide). : P


Oh I didn't know that I've never heard of that side project lol. I like some of Katatonia's tracks.






This one is actually metal:


----------



## Myosr

@Persephone The Dread

Yeah these sound good. YT algorithm has been recommending this second one for years I think (or some songs from the same album), I recognize the dead bird.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Persephone The Dread said:


> @Myosr
> 
> Interesting I haven't heard anything by them. I'm not as keen on her clean vocals but they're OK. That's my knee jerk reaction anyway they could grow on me.


Actually her clean vocals have grown on me, or maybe I just like this song + her work in Arch Enemy. Also she has three (four?) 'levels' (that's definitely a technical music term :') ) in this song which is actually great.






Here her vocals remind me of some female fronted psychedelic/occult rock bands like:


----------



## Starcut83

Metal is generally not my thing and I'm not sure if this counts as metal but...


----------



## Myosr

I won`t burn in their hell
`cause I got ... mine ... mine to live

♫

I swallowed my tears
I hid them in oblivion
I dive ... dive into spells
To taste new clear ... religion

♫ :heart (4:57 - 5:12)

Shall I hold innocence again...?

♫


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## CeltAngel




----------



## CeltAngel




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## CeltAngel




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't know why I have this unlisted bookmarked thing here lol (probably posted this before, 99% chance really) and why it's called yeet, yote, yoten. Think it's just a Nightwish guitar cover. But how did I find it before that is the question. Their other channel videos are just a 3D art demo reel, other Blender and game stuff. Probably found them via tumblr or something years ago.


----------



## HellCell

Oh cool, a lot of recognizable bands I see in here. From extreme metal to power metal, you guys got similar tastes as me. I'm gonna post some of my latest discoveries here. Been checking out some Japanese metal.

Favorite from Lovebites




Love the reverse track from Unlucky Morpheus


----------



## MCHB




----------



## Persephone The Dread

All things considered it's shocking that the YouTube algorithm has taken until now to recommend me this cover:


----------



## Black jesus




----------



## Black jesus




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## FrankSelke93

Yeah!


----------



## Myosr

We drink from the well
The well of poisoned hope
Until the water will burn
All pure hearts away

"And the hope will die
When the curtains fall
And silence the pain"


----------



## Omni-slash




----------



## strange_world




----------



## Myosr

@ 9:20 ❤

I need, I want, I long for my retribution
I need, I want, I yearn for my retribution
I want my retribution I want it now!


----------



## strange_world

So I was about to post Solar Song by Alcest but not sure if Alcest are actually _strictly_ heavy metal or post rock (or a mix of both). So let's go for this instead, this is definitely heavy metal and a classic:


----------



## Canadian Brotha




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Dani's vocal range is impressive tbh.

Hm also I didn't post this in here before so might as well (posted it in other threads)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

strange_world said:


> So I was about to post Solar Song by Alcest but not sure if Alcest are actually _strictly_ heavy metal or post rock (or a mix of both). So let's go for this instead, this is definitely heavy metal and a classic:


I think Alcest are post-metal/blackgaze but probably depends on the song. I've only listened to a few of their songs. I like Oiseaux de Proie a lot which I'd definitely describe as post-metal because it has that post-rock vibe like Mogwai or God is an Astronaut but with metal parts. Sólstafir seems a bit like that too.


----------



## hayes




----------



## strange_world




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## Myosr

Imagine find an even slower cover of your favorite funeral (i.e. very slow) riffs? 

(Timestamped)






I wish the recording was cleaner though.  I really want this in HQ

_Mon corps est mort ,
mon âme pleure ...
je meurs ... _

The original (posted this at least 3-4 times over the years, lol):
(timestamped)






^ fun fact: it was originally called "the last tape before doomsday" but then the CD version was called "the last CD before doomsday" 

Also another not-so-fun fact. the vocalist committed suicide. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Omni-slash




----------



## Omni-slash

(Posted here because it's tangentially related.)

I was listeninig to Yngwie Malmsteen and thought this intro melody sounded familiar.






Sure enough, it's an acoustic interlude on The Somberlain.






And that sent me on a quest to find the source:






Plagiarism or just inspiration? In either case, this melody haunts me, in a good way.


----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## hayes




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday

I saw these guys live in November.


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Omni-slash




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Memories of Silence




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Tetragammon

I may have posted this somewhere before... It's an old favorite.


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Not a track, but the full album.


----------



## Humesday

Scrub-Zero said:


> Not a track, but the full album.


This is awesome. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Tetragammon

I guess it's technically Thursday now so throwback time. This was one of my favorite songs in high school, back around 2002. Mostly for the lines, "Forced to be someone I don't want to be / I'm losing myself, sinking deeper down." Pretty much sums up how I felt back then, trying way too hard at school and church crap because my parents told me I had to.


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## floyd the barber

amazing LP


----------



## Humesday




----------



## floyd the barber




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## asittingducky

Nothing else matters - Metallica


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## letitrock

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero

...


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## letitrock

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## letitrock

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

the song wasn't on youtube so i linked the cover version.


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## letitrock




----------



## Humesday




----------



## letitrock

Humesday said:


>


would it be correct to say this is metalcore-y because of those synthesizer sounds that start at 1min?


----------



## Humesday

letitrock said:


> would it be correct to say this is metalcore-y because of those synthesizer sounds that start at 1min?


I don't think so. You'd be better off asking a "genre nerd," though. Genre nerds argue about these sorts of things seemingly endlessly. Synthesizers aren't what separate deathcore from metalcore. Deathcore is a combination of death metal and metalcore, neither of which require synthesizers. 

I tend not to worry too much about what separates genres. I'm not a musician, sadly.


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## letitrock




----------



## Humesday




----------

